
Pimoroni Microscope Lens for Raspberry Pi HQ Camera Review: Tiny Details - peter_d_sherman
https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/pimoroni-microscope-lens-for-raspberry-pi
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Turn your Raspberry Pi into a powerful, programmable microscope."

~~~
haspoken
Sure, but it needs lego -
[https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a32388863/lego-
micr...](https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a32388863/lego-microscope-
ibm-research/)

